# Poops EVERYWHERE



## BarnabyTrumble (Apr 22, 2010)

When I first got my Hedgehog he was already litter trained. Every night he would use his box. Then one night a couple months ago, he decided he didn't want to do that anymore. He still goes in his box but he also goes on the different levels of his cage, next to his food, in his tunnel, next to his house, EVERYWHERE. Is there a reason to this or is he just messy? Is there some way to fix this? I have looked all over the internet trying to find some answers and then stumbled upon this forum. So I am hoping I can get some help here.

Thank you!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Gosh... so many possibilities. 

Some hedgies are just more messy than others. But what catches my eye is that it didn't used to be this way. It could be a change in diet, heating, lighting, noises around his cage, something else in his environment, or he could be sick. Have there been any changes in his environment recently? And, other than finding it in different places, does it look any different to you - harder, softer, lighter, darker, green?

The other thing is he might just be going in one place, but then tracking it everywhere... my little guy makes a disaster of his wheel, then tracks poop crumbles all over the place. Are you finding actual poop "logs" scattered around or poop crumbles?


----------



## BarnabyTrumble (Apr 22, 2010)

There haven't been any changes what so ever. Same room, cage, food, litter, bedding, everything. I thought that too but since nothing has changed I couldn't figure that out.

He does track things places which is what I think is next to his food. He has 2 levels to his cage and he goes up to the second level and relieves himself. He does that on the very bottom level as well. The only level he doesn't straight up poop on, is the level with his food. But he does pee there. So I don't know what's going on. I thought maybe he was sick but he's acting normal and his poop looks normal too. So I don't know. This is why I decided to join this forum in hopes of getting some help from people who have owned Hedgehogs for a while.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

If his cage was one level, I bet he would still be litter trained. It is probably to much work for him to run that far to the "bathroom".


----------



## BarnabyTrumble (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm not certain if that's the issue though because as soon as he wakes up in the evening his first trip is to the litter box. Then he gets some water, something to eat and then roams around. I mean I guess that could be the issue. I'll take out the other levels for a little while and see if that changes anything.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

You could also put a second litter box on the other level if it will fit.


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

Maybe he got more comfortable? lol I don't know.. that was the only explanation I could think of when my Pineapple started getting messy. She used to be unbelievably clean and prissy and now she terrorizes her cage every night She used to even stop running on her wheel on the rare occasion she pooped on it and wouldn't get back on until I cleaned it, and never got poopy feet for 3 months! I was so proud of her....... and now... happy poop all over the place lol


----------



## BarnabyTrumble (Apr 22, 2010)

Haha sounds like a very cute hedgehog. That's kinda how Barnaby was. When I bought him the girl gave me his tank and litter box. He was trained and ready to go. I kept him in that tank for a couple weeks until he got used to me and my house. Then I bought him a nice big cage cause he didn't seem to have enough room to do anything in a 30 gallon tank. It wasn't until about 2 months after I got that cage that he started pooping everywhere. So if it was because he had a change of environment then he had a delayed reaction.

I am definitely gonna buy him another litter box to go on one of the other levels. I never thought of that. That's a pretty cheap fix. Thanks!


----------

